# Is the Clarion CX609 Head Unit (HU) a good after market radio?



## Red_Spice (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi all,

I've seen a posting where another member installed the Clarion CX609 in the GTOs. I was wondering if any others have installed this HU? I am thinking about ordering it and installing myself. Does any one have any pics of it installed? 

With my IPhone 3G and the App called "WunderRadio", I want to be able to stream music from WunderRadio through the CX609 HU via BT.

BTW: I use my Garmin Nuvi occasionally, so I do not need a radio with GPS built in. My Nuvi is hardwired. Also, I do not need a DVD player.

Thanks.


----------

